#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: مشکل باز نکردن سایت گوگل و یاهو

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و صبح بخیر خدمت شما همکاران بزرگوار
یه سیستم واسم آوردن مشکل باز نکردن سایت گوگل و یاهو داره قسمت تنظیمات ****** نگاه کردم هیچ مشکلی نداره تنظیمات مرورگرها رو ریست کردم سیتم رو ویروس یابی کردم ولی باز هم متاسفانه مشکل حل نشده.با مرورگر Mozilla Firefox سایت گوگل باز میشه ولی با گوگل کروم و اینترنت اکسپلورر و اوپرا هیچ کدوم از سایت های گوگل و یاهو باز نمیکنه درضمن ویندوز xp هست با این مشکل به تازگی اتفاق افتاده.سیستم رو حتی بدون آنتی ویروس هم تست کردم و همچنین باتری مادربرد هم تعویض کردم باز مشکل حل نشده.از دوستان و همکاران بزرگوار درخواست راهنمایی رو دارم.با تشکر

----------

*abady*,*BEHROOZJAN*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## iman909

دوست عزیز
تنظیمات ****** مرورگرها رو چک کنید.

----------

*abady*

----------


## ehsanarn

سلام
گوگل کروم و اینترنت اکسپلورر و اوپرا را اخرین ورژنش را نصب کنید
فقط برای اینترنت اکسپلورر برای ویندوز ایکس پی تا نسخه 8 امده

----------

*abady*

----------


## غفور

> با عرض سلام و صبح بخیر خدمت شما همکاران بزرگوار
> یه سیستم واسم آوردن مشکل باز نکردن سایت گوگل و یاهو داره قسمت تنظیمات ****** نگاه کردم هیچ مشکلی نداره تنظیمات مرورگرها رو ریست کردم سیتم رو ویروس یابی کردم ولی باز هم متاسفانه مشکل حل نشده.با مرورگر Mozilla Firefox سایت گوگل باز میشه ولی با گوگل کروم و اینترنت اکسپلورر و اوپرا هیچ کدوم از سایت های گوگل و یاهو باز نمیکنه درضمن ویندوز xp هست با این مشکل به تازگی اتفاق افتاده.سیستم رو حتی بدون آنتی ویروس هم تست کردم و همچنین باتری مادربرد هم تعویض کردم باز مشکل حل نشده.از دوستان و همکاران بزرگوار درخواست راهنمایی رو دارم.با تشکر


با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی
شما ابتدا از ورژن های بالاترمرورگرها استفاده نماییدثانیا تاذیخ و ساعت سیستمتون به تاریخ امروز تغییر دهید ان شا الله درست میشه ،طبق لینک زیر:
http://www.sarzamindownload.com/Extr...ar_convert.htm

----------

*abady*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## setaregan1

سلام 
توی تنظیمات مرورگرهابه قسمت زیر برو
option  - advanced - conection- conection settings
و گزینه no proxy رو فعال کن

----------

*abady*,*امیرهادی*

----------


## BEHROOZJAN

سلام 
دوست گرامی تاریخ و ساعت سیستم شما به احتمال 99 درصد اشتباه هست 
تاریخ و ساعت رو به میلادی دقیق تنظیم کنید
برای نتیجه دقیقتر میتونید از گزینه internet time داخل خود ویندوز استفاده کنید

----------

*abady*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## maryam_sh

ممنون از همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار که پاسخ دادن.تمام کارهای هایی که فرمودین رو انجام دادم متاسفانه باید بگم مشکل حل نشد

----------

*abady*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

یعنی سایت های دیگر بالا میان فقط این دو سایت بالا نمیان؟

لطفا در cmd بزنید:
ping google.com

از نتیجه اش یک اسکرین شات بگیرین من ببینم.
در ضمن فایل host ویندوز رو چک کنید که اونجا برای این دو دامین IP مجازی تعریف نشده باشه.

----------

*abady*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> 
> یعنی سایت های دیگر بالا میان فقط این دو سایت بالا نمیان؟
> 
> لطفا در cmd بزنید:
> ping google.com
> 
> از نتیجه اش یک اسکرین شات بگیرین من ببینم.
> در ضمن فایل host ویندوز رو چک کنید که اونجا برای این دو دامین IP مجازی تعریف نشده باشه.



بله سایت های دیگر باز میکنه فقط سایت های گوگل و یاهو باز نمیشود.(با مرورگر Mozilla Firefox هیچگونه مشکلی نداره و به راحت سایت های گوگل و یاهو و دیگر سایت ها رو باز میشود با مرورگرهای کروم و اینترنت اکسپلورر و... سایت گوگل و یاهو اصلا باز نمیشه. متوجه این قسمت ((فایل host ویندوز رو چک کنید که اونجا برای این دو دامین IP مجازی تعریف نشده باشه.)) نمیشم میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین باید چکار کنم؟

----------

*abady*,*ehsanarn*

----------


## nekooee

خب ببینید به چند دلیلی که ذکر کردید:
1- فقط با مرورگر خاصی این مشکل وجود دارد
2- ping که شما انجام دادید نشان میده ارتباط شما با سایت گوگل کاملا درست و صحیح برقرار هست.

پس طبیعتا فایل Host هم مشکلی ندارد. دیگر نیاز نیست آن را چک کنید.

از دلایل بالا به این نتیجه میرسیم قطعا ایراد از مرورگرهای شما هست. شما dns در تنظیمات کارت شبکه ست کردید؟ این مسئله هم بسته به مرورگرهای مختلف گاهعی متفاوت عمل میکند. اگر ست نکردید لطفا به تنظیمات کارت شبکه وارد بشید و این dns ها را وارد کنید:

8.8.8.8
4.2.2.4

ولی به طور کل احتمالا مشکل به مرورگر بر می گردد.
یک بار مرورگر کروم را به همراه تنظیمات و پروفایلش حذف کردید و دوباره نصب کنید و چک کنید که درست شده یا نه؟

----------

*abady*,*cybernova*,*ehsanarn*,*امیرهادی*

----------


## maryam_sh

> خب ببینید به چند دلیلی که ذکر کردید:
> 1- فقط با مرورگر خاصی این مشکل وجود دارد
> 2- ping که شما انجام دادید نشان میده ارتباط شما با سایت گوگل کاملا درست و صحیح برقرار هست.
> 
> پس طبیعتا فایل Host هم مشکلی ندارد. دیگر نیاز نیست آن را چک کنید.
> 
> از دلایل بالا به این نتیجه میرسیم قطعا ایراد از مرورگرهای شما هست. شما dns در تنظیمات کارت شبکه ست کردید؟ این مسئله هم بسته به مرورگرهای مختلف گاهعی متفاوت عمل میکند. اگر ست نکردید لطفا به تنظیمات کارت شبکه وارد بشید و این dns ها را وارد کنید:
> 
> 8.8.8.8
> ...


DNS را طبق گفته شما روی کارت شبکه ست کردم متاسفانه حل نشد.تمام مرورگرها رو پاک کردم الان روی سیستم فقط مرورگرهای اینترنت اکسپلورر و Mozilla Firefox نصب هستن

----------

*abady*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

خب فایرفاکس که می فرمایید درست هست. کرم را که حذف کردید مجدد نصب کنید ببینید درست هست یا خیر. اگر باز درست نبود شاید نیاز باشه teamviwer بدید من بررسی کنم. قضیه یکم پیچیده هست.
معمولا یک پلاگ این یا تغییر در تنظیمات چنین مشکلی بوجود میاره. اما شما میگین پاک می کنید و دوباره نصب می کنید همینطوره برای همین خودم بررسی کنم شاید متوجه بشم

----------


## maryam_sh

منظور بنده این نیست که پاک میکنم و دوباره نصب میکنم درست میشه.مرورگرهای کروم و اوپرا نصب باشن یا نصب نباشن هیچ فرقی واسه Mozilla Firefox نداره سایت های گوگل و یاهو باز میشه.بازهم کروم نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه مشکل برطرف نشد

----------


## قربانی 110

تاریخ سیستمتو ب روز کن

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## nekooee

> منظور بنده این نیست که پاک میکنم و دوباره نصب میکنم درست میشه.مرورگرهای کروم و اوپرا نصب باشن یا نصب نباشن هیچ فرقی واسه Mozilla Firefox نداره سایت های گوگل و یاهو باز میشه.


من نگفتم پاک می کنید نصب می کنید درست میشه. من اتفاقا گفتم میگین پاک می کنید و نصب می کنید درست نمیشه و این جای تعجب داره. و اینکه چون در هر دو مرورگر اینترنت اکسپلورر و کروم این اتفاق افتاده یک افزونه ای یا فایل اجرایی داره در کار اینها به نظرم اختلال ایجاد میکنه.

به هر حال فعلا اینها به ذهنم میرسه مگر با team viewer بتونم بیشتر چک کنم

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## nekooee

وقتی میزنید گوگل و بالا نمیاد چه پیامی نشون میده؟ Can not display page میده یا ارور دیگری؟

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## nekooee

> تاریخ سیستمتو ب روز کن


دوست عزیز پاسخ های قبلی رو بخونید. چند نفر گفتن و ایشون انجام دادن و درست نشده.

----------

*ehsanarn*,*fata*

----------


## maryam_sh



----------

*fata*

----------


## maryam_sh

> من نگفتم پاک می کنید نصب می کنید درست میشه. من اتفاقا گفتم میگین پاک می کنید و نصب می کنید درست نمیشه و این جای تعجب داره. و اینکه چون در هر دو مرورگر اینترنت اکسپلورر و کروم این اتفاق افتاده یک افزونه ای یا فایل اجرایی داره در کار اینها به نظرم اختلال ایجاد میکنه.
> 
> به هر حال فعلا اینها به ذهنم میرسه مگر با team viewer بتونم بیشتر چک کنم


چطور team viewer بدم؟

----------


## nekooee

من در مورد مشکلتون تو سایت های خارجی خیلی مطالعه کردم. اگر تاریخ سیستم شما مطمئنید درسته احتمالا بر میگرده به ویندوزتون. نوشته بودن با xp sp3 ممکنه مشل حل بشه. الآن داره از سرتیفیکیت ایراد می گیره که در واقعه ایراد الکی هست.
یک unistaller هست به نام revo که کامل پاک میکنه برنامه ها رو. با اونم می تونید یک بار کروم رو حذف کنید و مجدد نصب کنید ببینید نتیجه چی میشه

----------

*cybernova*,*fata*,*غفور*

----------


## nekooee

میشه از قسمت تاریخ کامپیوتر یک اسکرین شات بزارید؟

----------

*ehsanarn*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

> میشه از قسمت تاریخ کامپیوتر یک اسکرین شات بزارید؟





کروم را با برنامه ای که معرفی فرمودین پاک کردم دوباره نصب کردم مشکل حل نشد

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## nekooee

اینطور که من خوندم باید از رمزنگاری SHA-256 پشتیبانی بشه و احتمال داره چون ویندوز xp شما سرویس پک 3 نیست با این مشکل مواجه شدید. به هر حال آخرین کاری که به ذهنم میرسه انجام بدین اینه که از منو روی گزینه *New Incognito Window* کلیک کنید. آیکونش هم این شکلی هست: unnamed.png

بعد اونجا گوگل را باز کنید ببینید بازم پیام دریافت می کنید؟

----------

*AMD*,*ehsanarn*,*fata*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

نه متاسفانه از اون قسمت هم گوگل باز نمیکنه.ویندوز سرویس پک3 هست

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## nekooee

به نظرم مشکل مشکل به ویندوز بر میگرده ممکنه با آپدیت ویندوز مشکل حل بشه ولی مطمئن نیستم. اگر آنتی ویروس یا برنامه های مشابه دارید همه را غیر فعال کنید

تمام مسائلی که معمولا موجب این مسئله میشه رو من گفتم دیگه فعلا چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه

----------

*AMD*,*ehsanarn*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> به نظرم مشکل مشکل به ویندوز بر میگرده ممکنه با آپدیت ویندوز مشکل حل بشه ولی مطمئن نیستم. اگر آنتی ویروس یا برنامه های مشابه دارید همه را غیر فعال کنید
> 
> تمام مسائلی که معمولا موجب این مسئله میشه رو من گفتم دیگه فعلا چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه


ممنونم واقعاً زحمت کشیدین

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## setaregan1

سلام مجدد
اگه امکانش هست با آنتی ویروس  "تروجان ریموور" سیستم رو اسکن کنید. احتمال داره تروجان مانع از باز شدن سایت میشه
 وبعدش هم  با یک آنی ویروس nod32 نسخه بوتیبل از طریق بوت سیستم رو اسکن کنید
نتیجه را اعلام کنید

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## maryam_sh

همکاران گرامی الان با تمام مرورگرها (فایرفاکس-کروم و اوپرا)سایت های گوگل و یاهو مسنجر که باز نمیکرد الان راحت باز میشه الان مشکلی که هست فقط با اکسپلورر این دو سایت ها باز نمیشه سایت های دیگر باز میکنه نمیدونم چطور رفع اشکال کنم منتظر جوابتون هستم

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## AMD

> همکاران گرامی الان با تمام مرورگرها (فایرفاکس-کروم و اوپرا)سایت های گوگل و یاهو مسنجر که باز نمیکرد الان راحت باز میشه الان مشکلی که هست فقط با اکسپلورر این دو سایت ها باز نمیشه سایت های دیگر باز میکنه نمیدونم چطور رفع اشکال کنم منتظر جوابتون هستم


نسخه ie  نصب شده روی سیستمتون جیه ؟

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## hamid.elec

روی گوگل کروم کلیک راست کن و در انتهای خط target این متن رو کپی کن مشکل برای همیشه برطرف میشه    ignore-certificate-errors--"
اگر جواب نداد اینو امتحان کن "--ignore-certificate-errors--"

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## maryam_sh

سلام.صبحتون بخیر.مشکل حل نشد.نسخه ie 7 هست

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mahmod31

سلام 
برید به internet options -connection- lan setting -automaticalt detect رو تیک بزنید

----------


## samaram

سیستمو برگردونید عقب شاید بشه

----------


## maryam_sh

مشکل حل نشد

----------


## AMD

> سلام.صبحتون بخیر.مشکل حل نشد.نسخه ie 7 هست


نسخه 8 رو از این سایت دانلود و نصب کنید 
http://filehippo.com/download_internet_explorer_xp

----------

*ehsanarn*

----------


## maryam_sh

> نسخه 8 رو از این سایت دانلود و نصب کنید 
> http://filehippo.com/download_internet_explorer_xp


نسخه 8 رو دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه نصب نمیشه

----------


## AMD

> نسخه 8 رو دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه نصب نمیشه


چه خطایی میده ؟
اگر با مرورگر firefox و کروم مشکلاون حل شده . از اونها استفاده کنید . متاسفانه ie7   به دلیل قدیمی بودن توسط خیلی از سایت ها پشتیبانی نمیشه .

----------

*BEHROOZJAN*,*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*,*samaram*

----------


## غفور

در قسمت POP UP BLOCKERواقع در مرورگر اکسپلورر را در حالت TURN OF قرار بدهید (از منویTOOLS)
روش بعدی اینکه با توجه به پیغامی که در اکسپلورر قرار دادین در قسمت ADVANCED حالت DIAGNOSTIC را بزنید و عیب را راهنمایی کند
ولی خیلی بیشتر بر میگرده با تاریخ سیستم و نسخه ویندوز هست که سما باید بگید نسخه چند رو امتحان کردین؟
بعد تغییرات اعمال شده یکبار سیستم را ریستارت کنید ببینید تغییری شکل می گیره یا نه؟

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

> نسخه 8 رو دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه نصب نمیشه


یک نکته رو فراموش نکنید هر وقت مشکلی دارید باید کامل توضیح دهید. نه پیام error رو نوشتید نه اسکرین شاتی گذاشتید بقیه اینجوری از کجا باید بفهمن ایراد از کجاست.

نصب نشدن میتونه همراه با هزار دلیل باشه که خیلی مهم هست شما کامل توضیح بدید که آیا اصلا شروع به نصب نمیشه؟؟ وسط نصب گیر می کنه؟؟ سیست هنگ می کنه؟؟ چه پیام اروری میده؟؟؟ و .... و ....

----------

*AMD*

----------

